# connection problems



## shirlsj (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't get sound from my samsung 6ooo system led tv through the speakers of my sony bdv E500W home theatre system


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What the full model number? I'm finding 6800's, 7000's, 5000's... but no 6,000's!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Assuming you have the cables from TV to receiver connected up properly you need to go into the TV audio menu and enable external audio.

Ebackus, Samsung puts out TVs in series that have common chassis but with some differences in features (different color trim, ethernet port or not, DLNA or not, etc.). And the I/O connectors are the same no matter what series so the exact model is not important for this particular issue.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up! I looked at what I could find and saw they have audio out.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, has both the typical left/right rca jacks and optical audio outs. 

My Samsung is different than other brands I have owned in that once you have enabled external audio it does't just turn off the internal speakers but also locks out the TV's remote control from changing the volume for external. Then it supplies a fixed audio output level to the receiver and you need to have a multi remote to control the volume with the receiver. I also have a Panasonic LCD that is like my old Mitsu tube TV that turns off the internal speakers but keeps the variable TV audio output alive so you can control the audio out level (and hence the volume) with TV remote.... or control the volume with the receiver, your choice. This is the better way for it to be IMHO.


----------

